# Naturalmethods.com told me to wait to buy ladycomp



## concerned_dad (Jun 26, 2007)

until wife is finished breastfeeding.

I know people here said that it is ok while breastfeeding but apparently not.

I'm glad I found an honest person there as I was about to drop $500 on a thermometer.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I've never heard of it before, but i says right on the ladycomp website that it can be used follwoing hte first menstruation post partum.

Personally, money would be better spent with a copy of _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_, a cheap BBThermometer, and maybe a subscriprion to the fertility friend website.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

I prefer the ovusoft software - you pay $40 and have it for life. With Fertility Friend, though it is web based, you pay a yearly (or monthly) subscription.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

You should do something while breastfeeding though...I got my first period 4 months after dd was born. I was breastfeeding full time too (night and day, day and night...and all the times in between too). Bummer!


----------

